# Absurd Cinema Thread



## Diggler (Jun 16, 2011)

I noticed Starbeast was posting a fair amount of cheesy movie threads and posts around the forum, and he came up with the concept of an Absurd Cinema thread.

If you know of a really bad, silly or just plain odd film then mention it in here. If you can find a Youtube trailer to go with it, even better!

I'll get the ball rolling with The Telephone Book from 1971. This was a rather whacked out art film by one time director Nelson Lyon. The films protagonist is doing yoga in her apartment one morning and receives a phone call from a man claiming to be the "worlds greatest obscene phone caller". The young lady is so enamoured by his amazing linguistic skills that she wishes to meet him. he states his name is John Smith, and he's in the phone book. She then goes off on an adventure in search of the elusive John Smith, but ends up running into all sorts of weird people along the way.

Starring Roger C. Carmel (Cyclonus from Transformers), Captain Haggerty (The large Zombie on the boat at the beginning of Zombie Flesh Eaters), Barry Morse (space: 1999), Norman Rose (many advertisement), Ondine and Ultra Violet (Andy Warhol crowd) and William Hickey in one of the most hilarious scenes I've ever witnessed.

The chances of getting a copy of this is unluckily pretty slim, the movie is so obscure that the director didn't even know it had ever been released to video.

*Please note the second video does have adult themes, though there is no nudity or obscene language.*


----------



## soulsinging (Jun 16, 2011)

I feel like anything David Lynch has ever done falls into this category for me.


----------



## J-Sun (Jun 16, 2011)

Well, you can't have a thread like this without mentioning _*Plan 9 from Outer Space*_. So I will. And now have.


----------



## Member (Jun 16, 2011)

Deal Alive is the greatest piece of s*** I have ever seen.
I have absolutely nothing bad to say about this flick; finest cinema indeed.

Put some awesome in your life


----------



## Starbeast (Jun 16, 2011)

Ratboy (1986)​ 
This is probably the biggest waste of time for anyone, totally uninteresting tale of a half human/half rat being who is a victim of explotation.​


----------



## Member (Jun 16, 2011)

Good grief, that was something special. 
I thought for sure he was going to bust out some kind of ratboy dance at the party.


----------



## Starbeast (Jun 17, 2011)

Horrors of Spider Island (1962)​ 
Sickeningly dull movie, THEE only thing I liked were the tree dwelling mutant arachnids which were only shown breifly.​ 


The mutant spider scene!​


----------



## Starbeast (Jun 17, 2011)

Member said:


> Good grief, that was something special.
> I thought for sure he was going to bust out some kind of ratboy dance at the party.


 
You know, with all of those talanted comedians in the film, it could have been a riot as a comedy. But Noooooo, director Sandra Locke (Clint Eastwood's lady at the time) wanted to make a heartfelt movie about someone who is different. Argh....

Anyway, I was an instant fan of the film DEAD ALIVE.


----------



## dask (Jun 17, 2011)

Someone ought to nominate Starbeast for an Oscar.


----------



## J Riff (Jun 17, 2011)

_Mars Needs Women, The Cyclops_ and _The Manster_ so far today on TV. Plus, this hideous reminder of the forgotten _RatBoy_. That baby blender scene is great.
Horrors of Spider Island has the worst dubbing ever, the same voices for all the characters... kinda thing.
Try _For Your Height Only,_ a Philipino James Bond midget spoof if you can find it. And of course, _Gymkata_.


----------



## Chaoticheart (Jun 17, 2011)

Return of the Killer Tomatoes (1988)

​ George Clooney's greatest role ever? Maybe.

<iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/cSlPC4z4jvg" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cSlPC4z4jvg


----------



## J-WO (Jun 17, 2011)

Thankyou for your noble sacrifice, Starbeast. You've sat through a lot of crap so that we'll never have to.


----------



## Member (Jun 17, 2011)

Going Bananas


----------



## clovis-man (Jun 17, 2011)

soulsinging said:


> I feel like anything David Lynch has ever done falls into this category for me.


 
Especially *Eraserhead*. My older son, a rabid David Lynch fan actually has an *Eraserhead* refrigerator magnet.

I particularly like the scintillating dialogue:

Dad: Well Henry, what do you know? 
Henry: Oh, I don't know much of anything.

Mom: It's Henry isn't it? Mary tells me you're a very nice fellow. What do you do? 
Henry: Oh, I'm on vacation. 
Mom: What did you do?


----------



## Starbeast (Jun 17, 2011)

dask said:


> Someone ought to nominate Starbeast for an Oscar.


 


J-WO said:


> Thankyou for your noble sacrifice, Starbeast. You've sat through a lot of crap so that we'll never have to.


 
Thanks *Dask *& *J-WO.* I'll watch ALMOST anything, at times I've read about wild descriptions for flicks in magazines, and sometimes someone tells me about a movie that was freaky, yet interesting. But then there are other occasions where a movie stands out on the shelf at a video store and since coverart is usually misleading, I read the description printed on the back. If I read about elements I like, I'll usually give the film a chance because sometimes you can find a hidden gem of a bizzare movie that isn't bad. 

Like _Master of the Flying Guillotine (1974)_, I heard about it's cult following and that attracted me to see it. It's so absurd, yet entertaining.


----------



## J Riff (Jun 18, 2011)

Mercy. Well, _The Killer Shrews_ was on after the 3 movies I mentioned above, so did I watch it? Of course! Those shrew-costumed dogs, attacking the people as they hide under an inverted water-tank and slowly walk into the lake - is priceless. Such fun those mutts must have had, once they got used to their giant shrew helmets.
 For a sheer hacked-up mess, see _They Saved Hitler's Brain _- it's like three different bad movies in one. And of course, _The Mystery of the Leaping Fish._


----------



## dask (Jun 18, 2011)

Starbeast said:


> Thanks *Dask *& *J-WO.* I'll watch ALMOST anything, at times I've read about wild descriptions for flicks in magazines, and sometimes someone tells me about a movie that was freaky, yet interesting. But then there are other occasions where a movie stands out on the shelf at a video store and since coverart is usually misleading, I read the description printed on the back. If I read about elements I like, I'll usually give the film a chance because sometimes you can find a hidden gem of a bizzare movie that isn't bad.
> 
> Like _Master of the Flying Guillotine (1974)_, I heard about it's cult following and that attracted me to see it. It's so absurd, yet entertaining.
> 
> ...


This is almost too cool for words. And it's got Nazis!


----------



## Starbeast (Jun 18, 2011)

dask said:


> And it's got Nazis!


 
No *Dask*, what you saw in the trailer is a very ancient symbol. Here's info about it.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swastika​


----------



## Diggler (Jun 18, 2011)

I'll add another beauty that is pretty much unknown... *Voodoo Black Exorcist*. This Spanish atrocity tries to cash in on Mummies, Blaxploitation and Voodoo with disastrous results. Terrible acting, editing, direction, fx and a monster that looks like someone plastered his head with a couple dozen Picnic Bars.


----------



## Starbeast (Jun 18, 2011)

I haven't seen this weird flick, it's up to you out there who will take a dare.​


----------



## J Riff (Jun 18, 2011)

Wish these guys wouldn't add their own comments to the clips - anyone who is going to get it will get it!
The 60s campy stuff, like _Queen Kong_, I don't like as much as the older ones, but if you have a penchant for such kooky, kicky stuff, there's always _The Incredibly Strange Creatures who Stopped Living and became Mixed-up Zombies_ (1964)


----------



## Starbeast (Jun 18, 2011)

Santo vs Frankenstein's Daughter​ 

Ten years ago I read in a magazine about a series of films featuring a real-life Mexican wrestler named Santo (Saint) who starred in a bunch of monster movies. Santo being only 5 foot 9 inches tall was a natural athlete and very strong for someone who never worked out in the gym. Santo was a popular hero among many people because he gave to charities, made public appearences giving advice to children to be good and respectful. His fans always loved how nice and polite he was toward everyone, he never refused to give an autograph and tried very hard to keep up with his mountains of fan mail.​ 
Santo basically played himself in movies as a kind wrestler who cared about people and helped who ever was in trouble. This is the first movie I saw him in and I became a fan of this man in the mask, named Santo.​ 






 

In this movie, a scientist tries to cheat death by perfecting a serum that will keep her young forever, and also continuing her father's work. I watched a subtitled version of this cool movie.​


----------



## Diggler (Jun 18, 2011)

I had better transfer the two movies I had originally posted in another thread. The first is *For Y'ur Height Only*, a Filipino 007 spoof starring Weng Weng. Weng Weng was a 3ft tall little person known in the film as 00, and he is tasked with the job of hunting down Mr Large. This film, and Weng Weng himself, have taken on cult status. Even spawning a rap song in his honour.

Unluckily for Weng Weng, his career was short lived and he died in obscurity in 1992 at the age of 34. Though he still lives on through the half dozen absurd films he starred in. 






The other is *Mr. No Legs*. This absolutely odd American slice of cinematic cheese stars real life amputee Ted Vollrath, as a wheelchair bound Mafia hitman. While the concept of a wheelchair hitman sounds silly (and it is), Ted was the first person in a wheelchair to receive a black belt in Karate. Director Ricou Browning was the man who created Flipper!


----------



## dask (Jun 18, 2011)

Starbeast said:


> No *Dask*, what you saw in the trailer is a very ancient symbol. Here's info about it.
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swastika​


I knew it was an ancient symbol but didn't know it had such an extensive history. You could almost write a whole book about it. Anyway, thanks for the link.


----------



## dask (Jun 18, 2011)

Starbeast said:


> I haven't seen this weird flick, it's up to you out there who will take a dare.​


These are the most realistic special effects I've ever seen.


----------



## Diggler (Jun 18, 2011)

dask said:


> These are the most realistic special effects I've ever seen.



I think i saw this at the cinema as a kid. The scariest part is I probably thought it was great


----------



## Starbeast (Jun 18, 2011)

(no sound)​ 

_Monstroid_ was so boring it put me in a wide-eyed coma, I can't believe I watched it.
This film claimed it was based on a true story, and the creature didn't appear until the very end.
Actor John Carradine was in it too.​


----------



## Starbeast (Jun 18, 2011)

I've loved giant monster movies since I was kid, I've seen quite a few in my lifetime, but when I saw _Dogora_........ARGH!

Basically this movie is MOSTLY about jewel thieves and the subplot is a jellyfish-like monster which pops out of clouds now and then. You'd think the monster would be more important to the film, but no......


----------



## Starbeast (Jun 18, 2011)

The X From Outer Space​ 

Now this giant monster flick I really found amusing, the monster is goofy looking, the action is outrageous and the english dubbing for the film is hysterical. I highly recommend this "man in the rubber suit" movie to giant monster fans everywhere.​ 






 


The cult following for this film was so big that an updated version of the movie was made. Here is a clip from the press conference announcing the return of Guilala!​ 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eG5XE8t7auM​


----------



## Starbeast (Jul 2, 2011)

The Flesh Eaters
(1964)​ 
A dull monster movie with a few good scenes.
In this film clip, amongst a few stranded people on an island, an ex-Nazi scientist experiments on a beatnik.​


----------



## Starbeast (Aug 7, 2011)

The Galaxy Invader
(1985)​ 
The usual plot about an alien crash landing a ship and is met by hostile humans (who also don't get along with each other).
Just another bad film to use as a fireplace log.​ 




 

(end movie fight scene)​


----------



## Diggler (Aug 7, 2011)

While being nowhere near the worst of films, these definitely fit into some of the oddest.

*Trailers may not be suitable for a younger audience*

Survive Style 5+





Funky Forest: The First Encounter





The Holy Mountain


----------



## Starbeast (Aug 7, 2011)

The Astro Zombies
(1969)​ 

Searching for something out of the ordinary?
Look no further, here's a B-movie horror flick that's a blast from the past.
It's weird, freaky, slightly disturbing, but great fun to watch.​ 
(for me anyway)​


----------



## Starbeast (Aug 22, 2011)

Endhiran​


----------



## Quokka (Aug 23, 2011)

*HERCULES RETURNS (1993)*

The set up: In the early 90s some aussie comedians did a few shows where they sat in the back of a cinema and live dubbed over some older movies (similar to Mystery Science Theatre) from memory the act was called Double Take. 

In the film there was a very, very weak plot about an underdog reopening an old cinema opposed by the evil multiplex owner but it's all just an excuse to put the show on film, in this case dubbing over an old Italian sword and sandal pic.

I haven't seen this movie in a long time, it wasn't high class comedy then and I doubt it's aged well but I'd be lying if I said it didn't give me a few laughs back in 1993.


----------



## Starbeast (Aug 23, 2011)

*Greaser's Palace*
*(1972)*​ 
A surreal western that I like and dislike, it has to be seen uncut to fully enjoy the weirdness of the movie. Robert Downey directed this film, and a seven year old Robert Downey Jr has a small part in the film.​


----------



## Connavar (Aug 25, 2011)

What a wonderful, weird thread.    Some terrible looking films that disgust me with the trailers and some that looked surreal in a great way!


----------



## Adasunshine (Aug 25, 2011)

Trail of the Screaming Forehead

Earth Girls Are Easy

Sharktopus

I've seen them all... can't resist a bit of bad cinema 

xx


----------



## Starbeast (Aug 28, 2011)

Adasunshine said:


> I've seen them all... can't resist a bit of bad cinema  xx


 
I've seen quite a few odd movies, the interestingly good, the real bad, and the great.

Here's one of my favorite cool/weird films. A comedy/horror by Roger Corman called, 
_*Creature from the Haunted Sea *(1961)_​


----------



## Marvin (Sep 20, 2011)

The Human Centipede [2009]

All the way through I'm thinking 'Why am I watching this? Why?!' But somehow I found myself at the end - still thinking 'Why?'

I can never get that time back!!


----------



## Starbeast (Sep 21, 2011)

Marvin said:


> *The Human Centipede* [2009] 'Why am I watching this? Why?!' But somehow I found myself at the end - still thinking 'Why?'


 
Hi Marvin, nice to meet you. I was fortunate, I fast forwarded through most of it...... sickened and with questions for the creators of the film.

You know something *Marvin, *I was thinking this is going to be a mutant, or a creation made by a "Frankenstein" doctor. I imagined the being as a nightmarish monster of body parts. 

Nope......


Here's a cult classic that I finally watched a week ago.


The Horror of Party Beach
(1964)​


----------



## Starbeast (Mar 11, 2014)

Hand of Death (1962)​ 






 

What a delightfully weird and unintentionally funny monster movie. **The message in this film seems to be, don't be careless in a laboratory.* I also enjoyed the eerie soundtrack in this flick, plus a few familiar actors involved in it. Such as John Agar (who's been in a bunch of B-movie creature features), Joe Besser (comedian who replaced Shemp Howard in the 3 Stooges series) in a bit part, and another bit part (young) actor, Butch Patrick, who a few years later played in the _Munsters_ tv show as Eddie Munster.​ 


*




 

What a little gem I discovered for myself.​


----------



## Foxbat (Mar 11, 2014)

You can add *Blood Sucking Freaks* and *The Wild World Of The Batwoman* to this list.


----------



## Starbeast (Mar 11, 2014)

Foxbat said:


> You can add *Blood Sucking Freaks* and *The Wild World Of The Batwoman* to this list.


 
Nice to see you here, Foxbat.

I can't show the morbid movie trailer to *Blood Sucking Freaks* (1977 - a.k.a. _The Incredible Torture Show_ & _Heritage of Caligula_), but I will say a few words about it. It's shockingly disturbing, and don't eat anything if you're going to watch it folks. This film is only for "hard core" gore fans (not me).



I first saw *The Wild World of Batwoman* (1966) on an episode of _Mystery Science Theater 3000_. I thought it was an ok good/bad film, but the commentary from MST3K made it fun to watch.







​ 


Did you know that that there is a Mexican film called *Batwoman* (1968).







​


----------



## Starbeast (Mar 11, 2014)

More Superhero Films​ 

Argoman (1967)
(a.k.a. The Fantastic Argoman)​ 






 

The Return of Superman (1979)​ 






 




Three Giant Men (1973)
(a.k.a. Captain America and Santo vs Spiderman)​ 






 

Santo, a _real_ Mexican wrestler, teams up with Captain America to battle the evil Spider-Man.​ 




The 3 Fantastic Supermen (1967)​ 






 

I saw this wacky movie, which is about three fun-loving heros who try to thwart a crime boss named "The Godfather", from developing a time machine.​ 




The 3 Supermen in the West (1974)​


----------



## Foxbat (Mar 11, 2014)

> Did you know that that there is a Mexican film called *Batwoman* (1968).


 
Did you know that I have a copy of this (although I can't understand a word of it because it's in Spanish with no subtitles)


----------



## Cat's Cradle (Mar 11, 2014)

"Starbeast;1507601The X From Outer Space​ 
Now this giant monster flick I really found amusing, the monster is goofy looking, the action is outrageous and the english dubbing for the film is hysterical. I highly recommend this "man in the rubber suit" movie to giant monster fans everywhere."



 OMG, both this and Dogora look wonderful!!!!!!


----------



## Cat's Cradle (Mar 11, 2014)

Has anyone seen The Devils' Rain? It is amazingly HORRIBLE, but check the cast listing at IMDB, it has a ton of stars/onetime stars...really embarrassing film!


----------



## Starbeast (Mar 11, 2014)

Foxbat said:


> Did you know that I have a copy of this (although I can't understand a word of it because it's in Spanish with no subtitles)


 
Help is on the way! I sent you a special PM.



Cat's Cradle said:


> Has anyone seen The Devils' Rain? It is amazingly HORRIBLE, but check the cast listing at IMDB, it has a ton of stars/onetime stars...really embarrassing film!


 
Hello Cat's Cradle.

*The Devil's Rain* (1975), yeah, that's a great one!







​ 




Have you seen *Race with the Devil* (1975)? It's another great cult classic.


----------



## Cat's Cradle (Mar 11, 2014)

Hey Starbeast! I somehow missed *Race With the Devil*! It has a 6.6 rating at IMDB, that's pretty high for a horror film. What a great drive-in double feature  *The Devil' Rain*, and *Race With the Devil* would have made, back in the late 70s!


----------



## Starbeast (Mar 12, 2014)

They would make a great movie duo indeed Cat's Cradle. I highly recommend *Race With the Devil* to horror fans. The movie is intense and creepy.

And speaking of things that creep....





Caltiki the Immortal Monster (1959)​ 







 




Creepies (2004)​ 






 

With actor Ron Jeremy as Officer Spudic​


----------



## Alex The G and T (Mar 12, 2014)

Holy Mountain, Starbeast!  We're creeped!

Some seriously bizarre stuff on this old thread.

I Love _Greaser's Palace_, BTW.

My personal favorite Cinematic Bizzarity must be  _Ganjasaurus Rex._

It's so obscure that there is apparently no trailer available.  Indeed, I can't find but one odd excerpt on Youtube.

It's a period piece which examines the state of life of the Back-to-the-land hippies living in the Emerald Triangle as their mom-and-pop explorations into a cash crop encounter difficulties with the Federales and Something  Godzilla-ish.

It is quite hilarious to locals who recognize the locations and many of the actors.  (Or people much like them.)

This sole available clip emphasizes the worst of this movie and misses what's funny about it.  But it's still amusing.  (The feds are burning "Cannabis Sequoia" which makes Ganjasaurus a bit excited.)

Ganjasaurus Rex - Ursi Reynolds - 1987 - YouTube


----------



## Foxbat (Mar 12, 2014)

I'd love to get my hands on a copy of Ganjasaurus Rex. Unfortunately the only copy I could find available for sale is VHS (don't have a VCR anymore) at $140. 

Guess I'll have to wait for the digitally remastered Blu-Ray collectors edition (with free Ganja) re-issue


----------



## Starbeast (Mar 12, 2014)

Ganjasaurus Rex, I was lucky to see it once. Good weird flick.

Here's a couple more weird flicks, from outer space.



Frankenstein Meets the Space Monster (1965)​ 






 




Invasion of the Star Creatures (1962)​


----------



## Starbeast (Mar 13, 2014)

It Came Without Warning (1980)
(a.k.a. Without Warning)​ 






 

Stars - Martin Landau & Jack Palance​ 




Leprechaun 4: In Space (1996)​ 






 

For me, this one is the best of the movie series.
Stars - Warwick Davis​


----------



## Foxbat (Mar 14, 2014)

Methinks that *Blood Freak *(1972) about a biker turned into a giant blood-hungry turkey monster would meet the criteria for this thread


----------



## JunkMonkey (Mar 15, 2014)

Anything directed by Al Adamson.

_The Blood of Ghastly Horror _and _Horror of the Blood Monsters _are my favourites:

Horror of the Blood Monsters (1970) - IMDb

Blood of Ghastly Horror (1972) - IMDb

Here's a stupidly long Cut and Paste from my Film Diary:
[*]As far as I can work out, the history behind this patchwork  hallucination [_The Blood of Ghastly Horror_] is that in 1965, director Al Adamson produced and directed  a very low budget, jewellery heist gone wrong movie called _Psycho A Go-Go_ which seems to have had a terrific central performance and a plot device stolen from_ Night of the Hunter, a_nd  may have been intended as a comedy. It didn't sell because there were  no names in it. Years later the director shot what appeared to be two  sets of additional scenes, the first with John Carradine as a misguided  scientist who, years before, had implanted a electronic device into a  brain dead Nam vet with the inevitable consequence that he became a  homicidal hoodlum - Carradine's 'confession' of this act cues great  chunks of the 1965 film in flashback. (With me so far?) The homicidal  hoodlum returns to the lab (new footage with the same actor) and kills  his 'creator' in a laboratory featuring that staple of cheap set design,  vast swathes of blackout curtain. The movie now seems to have been  called _The Man with the Synthetic Brain._ When this version  flopped, a second set of scenes was shot. In this, a framing device is  added of detectives investigating a series of on-screen murders. Shortly  after receiving a colleague's head in a box through the post - a shock  lessoned by it being flagged up way in advance in the opening credits -  they get to deliver these great crap lines:

Chief Framing Device Detective (READING FILE) 
Well I'll be a son of a bitch... ​ 
Second Framing Device Detective: 
What is it Lieutenant?​ 
Chief Framing Device Detective:
Everyone involved with the Corey case,
with one exception - is dead!​ 
Second Framing Device Detective: 
What?... Do we know who it is?​ 
The Chief Framing Device detective stops tipping his  chair back out of the frame long enough to fill in his underling on the  Corey case and we flashback to the first set of added footage involving  John Carradine as the mad scientist (thus neatly making Carradine's  flashback that cinematic rarity, a flashback _within_ a flashback). Further (post flashback) investigations lead the detectives to the lair of _another_  mad scientist who turns out to be the father of the poor sap with the  brain implant. Vengeful mad daddy has a nice line in vengeful zombie  creation of his own (using more 'natural' voodooistic methods). The  Director's wife stops by the studio long enough to get strapped to a  table and have the second half of the heist movie flashbacked at her by  daddy before he injects her with zombie juice. There is a short scene of  constipated rampage (one mad scientist, two zombies, and three  policemen, confined to a six foot square location - I think the  cameraman stood on a chair) and just about everyone ends up dead. The  End.​ 

Here's the wonderfully OTT trailer: Copy of BLOOD OF GHASTLY HORROR - Preview Trailer - YouTube

*Horror of the Blood Monsters**- I'm going to hand over to a poster over on the IMDb for a bit here, I'm still in shock    



> Ya gotta love Al Adamson. Only he would (1) take footage from a  20-year-old movie about gorillas in diving helmets ("Robot Monster"),  (2) combine it with clips from a 30-year-old movie about elephants with  hair mats glued to their sides ("One Million B.C."), (3) throw in parts  from a God-knows-how-old Filipino movie about midget cannibals, half  man/half lobster monsters and beer-bellied Chinese cavemen with snakes  growing out of their shoulders (all of the aforementioned footage being  in black and white), (4) spend $11.43 shooting new "connecting" footage  (in color, no less) with an apparently--to be charitable--confused John  Carradine and a bunch of actors who have trouble remembering their lines  (among them a vapid blonde who is so incompetent that all her dialogue  is dubbed in by someone else and who doesn't even have the decency to  make up for it by getting naked), (5) put it out under at least 10  different titles and (6) try to pass each one off as a new movie. Go,  Al!


This is one brilliant movie. It so far beyond bad it comes out the  other side again. I am so proud of myself for retaining control of my  bladder when we saw the first shot of the spaceship landing.




.​ 
And here it is preparing to take off.



​ 
A plastic kit model airliner and two pastry cutters! - it's genius! 

There is also a brilliant piece of use of stock footage from (I think) _The Time Travellers _in  which the control centre on Earth is represented by an Over the  Shoulders wide shot taken from the older movie intercut with two actors  (costumed to look like the original actors whose backs we see) against  the obligatory, No-Budget blackout curtain. Only after a few moments it  becomes painfully obvious the Over the Shoulder shot is not stock  footage at all. It's a stock one twenty-fourth of a foot. Its a freeze  frame! 
Somewhere, during the bewildering intercutting between the tinted  Fillipino cavemen endlessly fighting giant bats, lobstermen, and  vampires, (sometimes in flashback!), the tinted intrepid explorers  almost encountering the tinted stock footage from a couple of dinosaur  movies while searching the new planet (ie Vasquez Rocks Natural Area Park),  and, finally, the colour footage of John Carradine back at the  spaceship, talking to the rest of the crew by radio because they  couldn't afford to take him on location... we suddenly get a sex scene!



​ 
Two people, with electrodes strapped to their heads,  snogging on a bed while around them lights flash in upturned test tubes  and groovy Future Art stands on plinthettes. I was waiting for the voice  over:​ 



> Yes! f***ing in the Future will be fun! Modern science has many  marvels in store for the married couples of tomorrow. The General  Electric Orgasmometer for instance guarantees satisfaction every time!  Even for the most frigid of women! - even on those 'difficult' days!


 It turns out this scene does have something to do with the movie  (or at least as much as any of the others do) when it turns out the man  is our old friend from the control room, whose idea of foreplay is to  irradiate his bed partner with the 'Dangerous chromatic radiation' our  intrepid crew are encountering out in space in order to paste a hasty  explanation for all the bizarre tinting of the rest of the movie.​ 
Did I mention the first five minutes of this thing were a vampire movie,  with people getting attacked in the same alley used by the zombie in _Blood of Ghastly Horror__?_


*AKA _Blood Creatures from the Prehistoric Planet, Creatures of the  Prehistoric Planet, Creatures of the Red Planet, Space Mission to the  Lost Planet , Vampire Men of the Lost Planet_. etc.


----------



## Foxbat (Mar 15, 2014)

It's strange. Every time I visit this thread, I get the urge for some good strong cheese. 

Another of my favourites is The Brain That Wouldn't Die. 
The Brain That Wouldn't Die (1962) - IMDb

It gets a low rating on IMDB but I quite like it. 

One that I didn't like (but it is kind of bizarre) is The Terror Of Tiny Town - a musical western populated by midgets. 
The Terror of Tiny Town - YouTube


----------



## Cat's Cradle (Mar 15, 2014)

Oh, but what a great world when movies with titles like The Brain that Wouldn't Die  and Horror of the Blood Monsters are waiting out there for our viewing pleasures!  I soo want to see these films!!


----------



## Foxbat (Mar 15, 2014)

Cat's Cradle said:


> Oh, but what a great world when movies with titles like The Brain that Wouldn't Die  and Horror of the Blood Monsters are waiting out there for our viewing pleasures!  I soo want to see these films!!


 
I don't think you'll be disappointed. These are the Roquefort of the movie world


----------



## Starbeast (Mar 24, 2014)

Some great mentions by Foxbat, and JunkMonkey with an excellent post, by the way.



I continue the weirdness with one of my favortie oddball movies from 1981....




​ 


I couldn't show the graphic trailer, so I only displayed the poster. This movie is also known as, _Bloodsucking Nazi Zombies_.​ 
This wonderfully bad/good film is about adventurers searching for Rommel's treasure in North Africa, and to their horror, they meet a legion of the slow walking dead. This movie borrowed footage from another flick called, _Grave of the Living Dead_ (a.k.a. _The Treasure of the Living Dead_).​ 
Poorly filmed, badly edited, terribly dubbed, etc. etc. etc. But I really enjoy watching it, now and then.​


----------



## Starbeast (Mar 25, 2014)

Alien Apocalypse
(2005)​ 






 

I bought this "train-wreck" of a movie, only because actor Bruce Campbell is in it, and it was very inexpensive. The best thing about the DVD is that the audio commentary has Bruce Campbell talking about this flick (among other things).​


----------



## Foxbat (Mar 25, 2014)

Methinks Mexican wrestling movies could fall into the 'absurd' category

SANTO Y BLUE DEMON VS EL DR FRANKENSTEIN - YouTube


----------



## JunkMonkey (Mar 26, 2014)

Starbeast said:


> Some great mentions by Foxbat, and JunkMonkey with an excellent post, by the way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah I remember it well.  The first (but no means last) last time I encountered Jess Franco and his ADHD zoom lens and random panning film making.


----------



## Starbeast (Apr 16, 2014)

Foxbat said:


> Methinks Mexican wrestling movies could fall into the 'absurd' category


 
I highly agree. And SANTO films were the best.

In _Rolling Stone Magazine_, they did a feature on SANTO a few years ago, about his life, wrestling career, his fans, his films and generally what a great guy he was.

There is a _Mystery Science Theater 3000_ episode on one of his movies, *Santo vs the Vampire Women* (1962 - a.k.a. Samson vs the Vampire Women)

I have a film clip on page 2 of one of my favorite SANTO movies, *Santo vs Frankenstein's Daughter*.



Anyone else see this wonderfully bad/good film (below)?


Manos: The Hands of Fate (1966)​ 






 

link: Manos: The Hands of Fate (1966) Unofficial Trailer - YouTube​


----------



## adomol (Apr 16, 2014)

Starbeast said:


> I highly agree. And SANTO films were the best.
> 
> In _Rolling Stone Magazine_, they did a feature on SANTO a few years ago, about his life, wrestling career, his fans, his films and generally what a great guy he was.
> 
> ...




You have to watch this on Movie Macabre with Elvira. Her commentary is priceless!


----------



## JunkMonkey (Apr 16, 2014)

For those real fans of the film (who don't already know)_ Manos_ is currently, laboriously, being restored after the original workprint turned up on eBay.  
Because of the way the film was shot - on silent  16mm Ektachrome reversal stock and then edited on that same stock - what was found was the actual film that had been run through the camera  back in 1966.  There was no negative.  A 35mm blowup print was taken from the edited workprint and what we have all seen is (at the best) is a second or third generation DVD transfer or a VHS copy of that.

Slate | 'Manos' in HD

http://www.somethingawful.com/comedy-goldmine/manos-restoration-project/


----------



## Starbeast (Apr 17, 2014)

adomol said:


> You have to watch this on Movie Macabre with Elvira. Her commentary is priceless!


 
Oooo- I've gotta see that. I'm an Elvira fan too. But unfortunately I haven't seen many of her episodes. Huge thanks Admol.



JunkMonkey said:


> For those real fans of the film (who don't already know)_ *Manos*_* is currently, laboriously, being restored after the original workprint* turned up on eBay.
> Because of the way the film was shot - on silent  16mm Ektachrome reversal stock and then edited on that same stock - what was found was the actual film that had been run through the camera  back in 1966.  There was no negative.  A 35mm blowup print was taken from the edited workprint and what we have all seen is (at the best) is a second or third generation DVD transfer or a VHS copy of that.


 
Awesome! Another thing I want, that I don't need. Heh heh. Big thanks JunkMonkey.

Here's a SPECIAL TREAT for the fans MANOS: THE HANDS OF FATE

The making of MANOS, called "HOTEL TORGO" (in three parts)

Hotel Torgo 1/3 - YouTube

Hotel Torgo 2/3 - YouTube

Hotel Torgo 3/3 - YouTube



*Mystery Science Theater 3000* BONUS​ 






​


----------



## paranoid marvin (Apr 17, 2014)

Well there's  Zardoz , which is still the weirdest film I've ever seen, and Brazil on which I'm still undecided if it's sheer brilliance or banality 

Probably one of the oddest premises for a movie though is Free Enterprise, with Shatner which also has one of the most out-there end sequences.


----------



## wam (Apr 22, 2014)

I thought people would come up with weird rather than just standard b-movie stuff for this. Maybe something absurd (as in absurdist theatre) like "Rhinoceros" - there's a film version with Gene Wilder and Zero Mostel somewhere or similiar like "The bed sitting room". I'm sure I could think of something more appropriate given time.


----------



## Foxbat (Apr 22, 2014)

I 've just ordered a copy of *Captain Berlin Versus Hitler*. Looked like it might be wierdly amusing.


----------



## J Riff (Apr 22, 2014)

Yes! Thank you, for a Mexican wrestler flik that I don't have!
Superargo is old news here... likewise the fantastic ArgoMan..
and Samson, with the Wifi videochat connection in his convertible... is familiar, but this Blue Demon is fresh fodder for those of us feebleminded enough to enjoy this kind of stuff. *


----------



## JunkMonkey (Apr 22, 2014)

wam said:


> I thought people would come up with weird rather than just standard b-movie stuff for this. Maybe something absurd (as in absurdist theatre) like "Rhinoceros" - there's a film version with Gene Wilder and Zero Mostel somewhere or similiar like "The bed sitting room". I'm sure I could think of something more appropriate given time.



There's a more modern reworking of Ionesco's _Rhinoceros_.  It was called _Zombie Strippers_.  It was awful.

My real absurdist fave SF film is Kin-dza-dza!  It's Russian, 
135 minutes long, very strange and very funny.

Kin-dza-dza! - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia!


----------

